# How often do you change fragrances?



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2006)

do you stick to one you love or always switch them up?

me, i'm boring, so i usually wear the same ones over and over, which are cacharel's amor amor (looooove this) or gap's dream more.


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 18, 2006)

I do change..depending on my mood for the day..or where I may be going..


----------



## Marisol (Jun 18, 2006)

I have 4 different fragrances. I just grab whichever one is closest to me in the morning.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have about 5 different ones. Sometimes I change it depending on where I'm going out for the evening. Though I generally try finishing off one bottle before using another one.


----------



## Leony (Jun 19, 2006)

Depends on the mood


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 19, 2006)

i change it everyday. i have tons of fragrances and so i have to use them up!


----------



## michko970 (Jun 19, 2006)

rarely to nearly never. Only because I don't own many.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 19, 2006)

I have only 2 fragrances...so I would say rarely!


----------



## nikky (Jun 19, 2006)

everyday for me.


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 19, 2006)

I have something like 9 or 10 fragrances. It really depends on my mood


----------



## Sass (Jun 19, 2006)

I also love Amor Amor! I wear it nearly everyday that or Ana Sui Love.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 19, 2006)

I change depending on the mood


----------



## junell (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyday! I have many fragrances and my mood changes all the time.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 20, 2006)

I change them depending on my mood and sometimes i dont wear anything.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 20, 2006)

I used to have a perfume for every day of the month, and if I had fulfilled my wishlist, I would've had enough perfumes to rotate over two months and never wear the same scent twice in a row or month! Now, I've finally found my HG perfume, and I wear it daily! VERY, VERY, VERY rarely will I wear a different scent anymore! I so need to get rid of all the rest of the perfumes I have now *lmao*


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 20, 2006)

kind depends. but thats if i remember to bother to put anything on.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 20, 2006)

I have one fragrance I consider my signature scent. On rare occasions, I'll actually put on something different.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 20, 2006)

It depends what mood im in, i cant wear the same one over and over again because i go of perfumes to quick.


----------



## monniej (Jun 20, 2006)

i switch fragrances everyday. my scent of the day is usually determined by my outfit or my mood!


----------



## spagirls (Jun 22, 2006)

My fragrance depends on my mood. Right now I am in a summertime kinda mood and have been wearing Love Spell from Victoria Secrets for about 2 weeks.


----------



## KellyB (Jun 23, 2006)

I only have 2 that I use and it does depend on what mood I'm in. I have all the bath and lotions that go with the 2 scents also, so of course, I wear my perfume to match my shower gel. Sometimes, I like a light scent and sometimes I want to be noticed.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

It depends on how beautiful I feel that day. If I think I look good I'll wear a perfume and if I don't look so great I will wear a body spray. Lately I've been using the same 2 perfumes but I have about 22 fragrances.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jun 24, 2006)

I change moods daily so do my perfumes!!!!LOL


----------



## Lia (Jun 25, 2006)

I change almost everytime that i have to buy a new perfume. I like to use 1 at a time , plus i don't have a lot of money to spend on perfumes (they're expensive)


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I used to have a perfume for every day of the month, and if I had fulfilled my wishlist, I would've had enough perfumes to rotate over two months and never wear the same scent twice in a row or month! Now, I've finally found my HG perfume, and I wear it daily! VERY, VERY, VERY rarely will I wear a different scent anymore! I so need to get rid of all the rest of the perfumes I have now *lmao* Wow that's alot, I voted for changing with my mood which could be everyday but it depends. Usually I go by the weather or where I'm going, but if I'm ever in doubt I'll go with my signature fragrance- Angel.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jun 30, 2006)

every day


----------



## ecstasia (Jul 1, 2006)

It really depends on my mood. I have two or three that I adore and usually wear those. I have Demeter's Sex on the Beach, A roll-on dupe of Pink Sugar that I made, and some cheap coconut spray I found at Wal-mart that I love because it reminds me of suntan oil.

I have others (including many foody type roll-ons I've made) but those are three that I use the most.

-- Lissi


----------



## CarrieCherry (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I have 1 purfume that I wear almost everyday that i consider my signature scent, but I also have a few VS body splashes and 1 calgon body splash that i wear sometimes too. I also have tones of scented lotions i need to use up, but just everytime bath and body works or something comes out with a new lotion that i like i buy it.


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 29, 2006)

Depends on my mood


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2006)

I only have 3 perfumes currently. So I switch them every other day.

Plus, I don't want to waste one perfume more quickly than the others.


----------



## ivette (Dec 3, 2006)

hmmm.... i've changed fragrances for a variety reasons, so i would have to say it depends on my moods


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 5, 2006)

it depends on my mood, but i only have 3 or 4 that i wear so its not much variety. i also find it depends on the time of the year, in the summer i usually wear lighter, girlier scents and in the winter i prefer something bolder like Hugo deep red or the gold perfume by MAC. but ive been wearing demeter scents mostly lately, gotta love em.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 7, 2006)

it really depends on my mood. i have my everyday perfume (J'adore Dior) but i have a small amount of samples from sephora and choose between them when i want something different.


----------



## speedy (Dec 16, 2006)

I change all the time. I'll wear a different perfume every day, and I rarely buy more than one bottle of a particular fragrance.


----------



## Amandine (Dec 20, 2006)

Depends on my mood, where I'm going, and who I'll be with. My SO loves RL Romance so i tend to reach for that when its just going to be the two of us. If I'm going out with the girls I like to wear something with a little more clout like Chanel Allure or TM Angel.

Out side of that, I just look at all my bottles each morning and spritz the one that "speaks" to me at that particular moment.


----------



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

I change mine with seasons. In the winter I like heavier, sweeter scents.. In the summer, lighter and fresher ones.. I don't like to switch up too often cause I like to have a signature, and also cause my boyfriend gets confused if I smell different every time hahahaha


----------



## Estiva (Dec 21, 2006)

I love to wear some perfume always. I have one for spring/summer, and another one for fall/winter. Then I also have one for the day time and another for night time.

My favorites are: Pleasures by Estee Lauder, Euphoria by Calvin Klein, Live by JLo and Opium by YSL

Oh and I also like Turquoise by Ralph Lauren and Anais Anais by Cacharel.

So I have a total of 6.


----------



## honeybeauty (Dec 21, 2006)

i have a huge collection of parfumes.it totally depends on the mood cuz i dont want to get addict from one by using it daily


----------



## biancazentena (Dec 22, 2006)

Being in the indutry I have 20 perfume bottles in use at once. I do wear fragrance everydaly. I don't beleive in day scent or night scent or out scent or casual scent. I think that's a gimmick. I beleive in wearing whatever smells good on you at anytime. I wear my guess perfume the original in the pink bottle and people think it smells amazing on me when i let them smell the bottle they never guessed that i was wearing it. This proves my point. Wear what u enjoy and what smells good on you anytime of the day or night.


----------



## dee2404 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have three fragrances that I love and one signature fragance which is light and not too strong. It depends on the occasion but I usually where my signature fragrance daily and the other two for special events.


----------



## WKLIZE (Dec 27, 2006)

I've never changed my fragrance,I always use it the same


----------



## jennifercharmed (Jan 27, 2007)

I have 3 different Clinique "Happy's"

Sometimes I use the same one for a week. Sometimes I switch it up everyday. It depends on my mood.

Jennifer


----------



## Kathy (Jan 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i change it everyday. i have tons of fragrances and so i have to use them up! Me too!!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 27, 2007)

I would like to have a signature fragrance, but there are so many I like, I couldn't possibly pick just one. I guess all my favorites probably fall into one "fragrance family", but as with my makeup, I love variety.


----------



## mahrisa (Jan 29, 2007)

i actually never really worn perfume until this year at christmas time when i got some perfumes. i couldn't find one i really liked, and if i did they were too expensive! i got britney spears fantasy which i love (not britney herself though lol) and i got puma woman (i think it's called) so in that case i don't switch often lol.


----------



## LUVLIFE (Jan 29, 2007)

Once I no longer realize that I'm wearing a fragrance, it's time for a change.


----------



## doodi (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 2, 2007)

I love to switch them depending on the mood and day, although I do have longer phases when I use only one scent that I am obsessed with at the moment. Right now it is Sensual Amber from Bath and Body Works


----------

